
Joint Statement from the DHS and DNI on Election Security - coloneltcb
https://www.dhs.gov/news/2016/10/07/joint-statement-department-homeland-security-and-office-director-national
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12663383](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12663383).

~~~
zeveb
I think it should have been vice-versa, since this is the primary source, not
a secondary source.

